# Private Forums



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Since the forum upgrade last year, we unfortunately no longer have the system in place that enables people to request access to the private forums. Until one becomes available, please PM me for access and if you meet the criteria I'll add you.

Please read below to learn more about the forums and to *check eligibility before PM'ing me:*

There are several private Groups on UK-Muscle each with its own forum. Some of these are exclusively for the use of SILVER and GOLD members. You can read about our membership levels and how they work here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

*The private forums are:*

*Adult Lounge*

Open to both Male and Female members who are aged 18 or over and want to participate in discussions of a more sexual nature. It is not a place for commercial porn.

You MUST be a *GOLD* member to be granted access.

*Male Animal*

Area of the board for men only.

Strictly over 18's.

Content likely to offend.

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

*Powder Room*

Private forum for the girls of UK-Muscle.

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

Men need not apply.

*Addiction*

Private forum for the discussion of addiction

You MUST be a *SILVER *or* GOLD* member to be granted access.

Members deemed unsuitable e.g. due to previous negative behaviour, will not be granted access

You MUST give your reason for applying upon requesting access


----------



## DeanieBeanie (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi.. i used to be a member years ago username Deano! And had access to the male animal then, just wondering how i get to gold membership again?? Thanks


----------

